# Grain free -- GO/NOW, Wellness Core or Blue Buffalo Wilderness?



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I suggest trying the Wellness Core. My son's dog has done well on it for over a year. My Bentley did well on it but my lab itched a lot; so I changed to something else. If I can feed them the same thing it's easier.

I like that the Wellness Core use peas and potatoes for the carbohydrate as opposed to potato starch like the Blue Buffalo Wilderness has.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

FYI- Some Wellness is made by Diamond


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I believe no wellness is made by Diamond any longer -- since March?


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

I feed my 8 month old Golden GO! Natural Grain Free. Shes okay with it but I feel protein content is high at 34%. Im shifting her to Go! Natural Chicken, Vegetables and Rice which has lower protein at 24%. Did some readings and says that high protein meals are for work and active dogs. She's active but just at home. So I feel that the 24% protein is just enough.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola has been doing well on EVO. I do 75% raw- and some EVO.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I've fed wellness to both my goldens for a year now. I tried my oldest golden on core but it never agreed with her so I just went back to her other wellness flavour. when my youngest golden is a bit older I plan on switching him to wellness core ocean flavour.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually I got an email from Wellness stating that the LB puppy formula has been pulled since it is made by Diamond at the SC plant.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max has been on Blue Wilderness for over a year and does well on it.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been feeding Wellness Core for several years (the regular one and the reduced fat one at times). The girls do well on it and are still excited at meal times so I don't have a reason to change. I just got an answer from Wellness about the manufacturer of the Core line (including Core Ocean) ; it is American Nutrition (American Nutrition Home) which has 4 plants (Ogden, UT; Phoenix, AZ; Woodland, WA; Hazleton Township, PA).

I chose Core over Blue Wilderness because it has one more meat source before the first carb and the fact that that first carb is potato starch. However, I would feed Wilderness if Core became suddenly unavailable and I needed food I can buy locally in a hurry.

Of the two lines from Petcurean you mention (Go ! and Now), I prefer the Go! formula I looked at (Fit and Free- Adult to the Now one (Grain free adult, not large breed) and would seriously consider the Go! if it was available easily here.

I don't know how much this helps but all three (Core, Wilderness, and Go!) look like good choices to me.


----------

